

Kindle Fire owners: Post screenshots/video of programming PDF on the Kindle Fire - kevinold

I'm considering purchasing a Kindle Fire in order to consume the numerous programming PDF books that are all the rage these days.  For cost reasons, I'm hoping the KF can do a decent enough job over the iPad so I can save the extra cash.<p>Would appreciate photos/screenshots/videos of a Kindle Fire with a programming PDF on it's display.
======
johng
May want to ask some users who have received their units to post up for you
here: <http://www.kindle-fireforum.com/>

